# Halloween Stuff Being Shoved Aside In Favor Of Christmas Stuff



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, is it just me or does everyone seem to notice that the vast majority of stores are putting out their Christmas stuff at the same time as or _before the Halloween stuff. Now don't get me wrong, I celebrate and enjoy Christmas, but come on now... it's almost as if they decided at the last minute that we would have Halloween this year.

Feel free to rant along with me. Gotta get to work now._


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, it pains me to see this too. I understanding the craft stores (Michaels, AC Moore) lining their shelves with Halloween and Christmas because of the timeframe in making something for someone but it does sicken me when I see the other retail stores pushing Christmas this early. It's just a money-making thing. Sad but true.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

yes I noticed the samething, there throwing Christmas merchandise with Halloween merchandise. before they would display christmas merchandise right before Halloween was over.

I ranting with you guys.


----------

